# Meet Rocky and Crystal



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ginger one is Rocky, he will be 3 in Dec, he is big and fluffy, Crystal on other hand she is a right madam, she can throw you a right dirty look lol.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

cuties  xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

They are lovely!


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, yes they are lovely, love them to bits.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute! lol at the dirty looks!! :laugh:


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> so cute! lol at the dirty looks!! :laugh:


Lol must try to get a pic of her in a moos, she is soo funny lol.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww another two hard at it :lol:


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Aww, how cute. Also extra cute points for how they are cuddled up <3


----------



## scorpio39 (Feb 7, 2011)

CandyApocalypse said:


> Aww, how cute. Also extra cute points for how they are cuddled up <3


Maybe once in a blue moon you will see them both together like that, Rocky is very anti social, she wants to be close but he gets up and runs lol, had them bot since they were 8 weeks.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely cats  Its so nice to see them cuddled up together :thumbup:


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

They are just beautiful, look very comfi too


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub:Look very snuggly together x


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

I lovvvvvve them!! I want them to snuggle up with moi :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------

